# Should I reinstall Kontakt 5



## bcarwell (Mar 18, 2014)

Kontakt 5 freezes up when it boots and I get an error message to send the error log to the Support Team, which I have done and opened a ticket. I installed it a few months ago but have only recently been playing with it. It worked fine the first 5 or 6 times, but now freezes. Cubase 7 etc. run just fine.

Is there any harm in uninstalling and re-installing Kontakt or is there a possibility Tech Support will have a simple fix short of a re-install ?

Given the reports of lousy music software support I am not optimistic I will hear anything soon and that's what prompted this question.

I am not running anything complex and fancy and no other programs are running when Kontakt (standalone) crashes. Just an i7 PC, 32 GB, Windows 7 64 bit...

And how is Kontakt's support ? Do they respond, and typically how long do you wait ? I need to know whether to launch an all-out diagnostic self help regimen.

Thanks for any advice. Needless to say given the glowing reports about Kontakt and Kontakt powered libraries I'm rather disappointed in my experience so far.

Bob


----------



## Chriss Ons (Mar 19, 2014)

...maybe upgrading to the latest version (through the NI Service Center) helps?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Bob, which version are you on currently, which OS etc?

Kontakt is normally rock solid, but most of us have had issues with Kontakt 5.3 (the latest version). If you have libraries that are K5.3 only you're a bit stuck, but if they work on earlier versions I'd try to roll back. That said I've never tried a roll back, don't know if you'd need to uninstall first and if your libraries stay intact if so.

The other option is to wait for Kontakt 5.3.1 which I hear is round the corner, hopefully with a slew of fixes for everyone's problems. "Round the corner" is a little vague though - it could be tomorrow or three months time! Their email support is not the greatest, sadly - the good news is people rarely need it - but I hear phone support is much better.

Very bad luck to start just at the time where they have the first unstable release for years - under normal circumstances its just fantastic - hopefully the problems will be short lived.


----------



## bcarwell (Mar 19, 2014)

Many thanks Guy and Josquin for taking the time to reply to this unfortunate soul.

I am on Windows 7 64 bit.

At least the mystery is explained that Kontakt indeed HAS been rock solid (as I've heard) at least up until 5.3 and just my luck that I get Kontakt 5.3.0.6464 as my initial introduction to it only to find it has stability issues. Instability and difficulties are precisely why I've steered away from Play based libraries given the scuttlebutt.

Oh well. I have MUCH else to learn re Cubase and guess I'll just focus on that until the next release of Kontakt fixes. The moderator over at N.I./Kontakt said a reinstall couldn't hurt but didn't exactly say it might fix anything either, so I guess I have nothing to lose while awaiting Tech Support and the next point release.

Thanks again for replying and I'll try to remember to post if a next release or reinstall fixes anything. I hope this was just a hiccup and Kontakt returns to the stable platform I've always heard about...


Bob


----------



## kb123 (Mar 19, 2014)

Update 5.3.1 was released today so that might solve your issues


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 19, 2014)

kb123 @ Wed Mar 19 said:


> Update 5.3.1 was released today so that might solve your issues



Where where where?! Can't find any reference to it (but am away from base so can't try service center). If anyone has access to the read me / changes, please post.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Mar 19, 2014)

The release notes:

Fixed crashes on OSX 10.9 Mavericks
Fixed issues with libraries disappearing from the library tab in some cases
Fixed a crash closing the plugin window in Fishman Tripleplay
Fixed a crash related to purging samples while background loading in Drum Lab
Fixed a crash with batch resave
Fixed a crash loading the Limiter FX from the modules pane


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks Marius and darn. Still no fixes for PC (or non-Maverick mac-users it seems.


----------



## MA-Simon (Mar 19, 2014)

> Update 5.3.1 was released today so that might solve your issues


No mention of pc fixes, but I will still try it out :D 
I run most libraries on 4 anyway.


----------



## rayinstirling (Mar 19, 2014)

On PC 
5.3.1 has lost me the ability to work with two update libraries from the player.
SM Trombone 3.0 and the Session Strings Pro update.
It's no big deal but just annoying.


----------



## bcarwell (Mar 19, 2014)

Welll....

Uninstalled Kontakt 5, did a clean re-install including the latest update, and... SAME result. Kontakt boots and immediately freezes and I get same error message to send error log to Tech Support.

AND have not heard squat from Tech Support after sending in error log and opening a ticket.

So, dead in the water.

Not impressed at all with Kontakt in the slightest. Particularly after reading all the laudatory posts about it being bulletproof, light years ahead of Play, etc.

I'm optimistic I will get a fix and have not wasted my money, but at least as of now am disgusted.

Bob


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 20, 2014)

I've never really heard of a case as bad as yours! My advice is to phone tech support. Email tahrs forever with NI but heard phone support can be very good.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Mar 20, 2014)

Bob, is KONTAKT set up to load the correct sound card driver?


----------



## kb123 (Mar 20, 2014)

Josquin @ Thu Mar 20 said:


> Bob, is KONTAKT set up to load the correct sound card driver?



I've had Kontakt crash immediately on load when the audio was set to an incompatible setting. However, this shouldn't occur if Kontakt is loaded within a DAW.

It could well be that Kontakt registry settings are being left behind after the un-install. I would suggest doing a completely clean install running something like ccleaner after removal to ensure nothing has been left behind.


----------



## bcarwell (Mar 20, 2014)

Why would a clean install of Kontakt not work (e.g. it still boots up frozen with the error log message). I uninstalled it with the Windows 'remove software' utility right after it froze and then reinstalled, but it was working fine the day before it froze.

Does Kontakt leave behind stuff even after an uni-install that would cause a fresh install to not work ? I don't get it.


----------



## bcarwell (Mar 20, 2014)

Happy to report that at least Kontakt works <within> Cubase fine, its just the standalone that crashes. And Josquin I'm pretty sure its not a driver issue as it was working fine before the crash and I didnt change anything. Just an uninstall/reinstall.

KB123- hadn't seen your post before my last one questioning if Kontakt leaves turds in the punchbowl after an uninstall. I would not be surprised if that is the problem. But I am reticent to jack with a registry cleaner like CCL unless you can advise that the suspect residue from the Kontakt uninstall would be very evident in CCL, e.g. with something in the lines to be deleted that says "Kontakt" or whatever that I could clearly identify. Because I can live with just using Kontakt in Cubase and not standalone until I hear from Tech Support (dream on, Bob) and would HATE to completely screw up my PC now with an inept registry clean. My experience diddling with the registry is very minimal.

Again, thanks to all. At least I'm not completely dead in the water and can continuing learning Kontakt from within Cubase (until Cubase crashes)....

Bob


----------



## bcarwell (Mar 25, 2014)

This should close this thread on a happy note.

I actually DID hear from Kontakt support about a week after providing my crash log. The suggestion was to install the latest 5.3.1. I was not optimistic since I had already done that (after trying a downlevel install with my disks which also did not work).

But for some inexplicable reason downloading AGAIN today and re-installing the latest point release (5.3.1) worked and I'm flawlessly running Kontakt standalone again. Maybe today's 5.3.1 is different from a few days ago, maybe its the old lady I helped across the street today and fixing my hummingbird feeder, who knows. Anyway, problem solved.

One remnant however: in the process I noticed I had missed installing a few prior fixes. If you install the latest one is it cumulative, e.g. does it pick up the previous 3 or 4 fixes ? And if not, can you download and install them over the latest 5.3.1 ?

Thanks to all for helping. I hope I can return the favor some day.

Regards,

Bob


----------

